# Boulder teaser report



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Gonna make this short and sweet, as to not upset anybody who "owns" the mountain. No pics either, might give away the lake location
Day 1 am - 4 wheeler into popular lake, miserable kick thru the weeds "hint hint", landed a handful of 1-2lb brook trout, nothing to get excited about until 11am and 1 of the last casts of the day I netted a 3lb football/brookie. Think I hooked that magical 5lb+ brookie, had him hooked for about 20 seconds.
Day 2 - Horse ride into (3) lakes, fast fishing at 1st stop, tigers and brookies, again nothing huge, 17" tiger was big fish from this lake, kept a few brookies for a shore lunch. 2nd stop was loaded with people however none were fishing in the good spot, did not want to give up any secrets so I scrambled up the mountain 200yds "hint hint" to a very small lake, was not planning on fishing it this trip, I was the only one there and fishing was decent. Pulling a bugger or ant behind a bubble I managed to land a bunch of 12-14"
Day 3 - hit the motherlode. 4 wheeler in, it's a nasty 3 mile ride "hint hint" Landed to many 14-18" cutts and tigers to count, surprised how few people were at this lake for a holiday weekend, the lake next to the one I was fishing had a few more people.
Could not ask for better weather


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for the report. Sounded like an awesome trip


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's funny. Good job.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It sounds like it was a good trip.

Good hints. I know EXACTLY where your'e talking about.  Not really though, those hints describe the whole mountain!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

My inlaws live in Torrey, and my wife grew up down there. If anyone thinks that keeping their prized honey hole on the Boulders a secret is reality - they have another thing coming to them. Trust me - every local, who lives in the area, who fishes, knows each and every lake on the Boulders and Thousand Lake. 

It is never a good idea to hot spot areas - but in all reality maybe one or two people who see your posting might make it to your sweet fishing spot. On the other hand the locals are the ones you need to worry about. If they have good fishing - they tell everyone.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with silverkitten. All you can do is your best to be vague about your spots but there are always people that have been there and will tell anybody about it. At least you had a good trip and lots of fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Guess I better use more of those smiley face icons. Most of the people on this site who know the Boulder can easily guess 2 of 3 lakes mentioned



silverkitten73 said:


> Trust me - every local, who lives in the area, who fishes, knows each and every lake on the Boulders and Thousand Lake.


Does being a in-law make you an expert?

Very few people fish from the town that I am an expert on :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, nice Hockey. I know every single one of the lakes you mentioned. Surprised you didnt get any big brooks "doinking" at Lake number 1 on day two. How was the color on the Cutts at lake three that day?

And +1 on the locals not fishing. Very rarely am I fishing anywhere on the Mountain when the people I meet are from Wayne County. They almost always say, "West Jordan", "Salt Lake", "Payson" ect. And I dont just fish popular places there. But SK is right that they blab and blab when they do fish. Especially the dude that runs the Texaco in Loa... haha he is always good for a fish story or three. o-|| :lol:


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for sharing, only spot i wasn't sure of was the last one. boulder mountain is such a fun mountain to fish and such a challenge to figure out. I think that the harder you work to learn the mountain the less likely you are to just share your knowledge with any dude on the street. i think that sometimes the most rewarding way to figure out the mountain is to not be afraid to go hit some lakes that you've heard or think might have potential and just figure it out on your own.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Haha, nice Hockey. I know every single one of the lakes you mentioned. Surprised you didnt get any big brooks "doinking" at Lake number 1 on day two. How was the color on the Cutts at lake three that day?
> 
> And +1 on the locals not fishing. Very rarely am I fishing anywhere on the Mountain when the people I meet are from Wayne County. They almost always say, "West Jordan", "Salt Lake", "Payson" ect. And I dont just fish popular places there. But SK is right that they blab and blab when they do fish. *Especially the dude that runs the Texaco in Loa... haha he is always good for a fish story or three*. o-|| :lol:


haha yeah 6 pound grayling :shock:

I agree there are more people on this forum than all of Wayne County..I know several locals and they dont fish at all.. and from what they tell me not many do. and the small population that does .. they just chat about their angling adventures while sitting at the bar in the country cafe ..


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow - you fellers must have a lot of experience fishing in the area if you honestly are going to tell me that you never run into the locals fishing. Humm - let's see Mr. Hockey - yea - I guess you could call me an expert - at calling BS on you - I have had those inlaws of mine and have fished so many times in the area that I have lost count over the past 22 years. And to be honest with you - I rarely run into out of towners (people from outside of Wayne county) when fishing except at some of the more easily accessible lakes. Maybe that is because I do alot of my fishing down there during the week, instead of weekends and holidays. Want to know where to go fishing for brook trout, cutthroat, tigers, grayling? Ask a local and they will tell which lake to go to.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

silverkitten73 said:


> Wow - you fellers must have a lot of experience fishing in the area if you honestly are going to tell me that you never run into the locals fishing. .


I just re-read all the posts, no body said they "never" run into locals
I run into locals frequently and certainly know when some Wayne County people have been to a lake. It is littered with half filleted fish carcasses


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Common Orvis chime in here. I know you have seen the mess the "locals" leave at FC and BD :twisted:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief, guys. Go fishing. :? 

Nice report, hockey. Sounds like a fun trip. There's nothing wrong with your report at all.

Someday I hope to write my own about it. Unfortunately, it may be on a weekend, since that's when I'm not at work.


----------



## poh7 (Sep 24, 2009)

What are some areas that are good for camping on the Boulders? I m trying to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks and the only thing I ve found on the web are the designated campgrounds. trying to avoid the crowds so I m going to go during the week. also any hints on what lakes are hot right now would be appreciated because I have never been down there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

hockey- again, good report. I'll be on the mountain next month, maybe we can hook up and clean up some of that trash that the locals have left around.  Heck, maybe we could even fish one of those lakes that no outsiders have been to. I'll start doing some research, maybe call a few locals. I'll get back to you...


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Hockey,
Great report and well shared. I think this is the way it ought to be as opposed to when I gave a little "Fish Lake teaser" about a year ago and really upset someone on this board.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Well guys, I am a local and my in-laws are from Teasdale and I've caught lots of fish at Lower Bowns on worms and powerbait and I'm still no expert. jk..I'd rather my kids reveal that they use heroin before they reveal they use worms and powerbait. All joking aside, there is nothing I enjoy more than sending a very few of you to a fun fishing spot that you haven't had the time to check out yet this year. However, the BIG brookies you guys so valiently seek on The Boulder....ain't on The Boulder. There are very, very few low profile spots left. It's one of those deals where I will eventually take you there after a few fishing trips elsewhere.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

silverkitten73 said:


> Want to know where to go fishing for brook trout, cutthroat, tigers, grayling? Ask a local and they will tell which lake to go to.


Yep. With the locals finally figuring out what the "Internet" is, they too can now read stocking reports and tell anyone that asks where to go to find a brook trout, cutthroat, tiger, or grayling on the Boulder!

However, living in Wayne County (or Garfield!) doesn't magically give someone the knowledge necessary to understand why certain fish grow bigger than others, and why some lakes grow those fish bigger than others. Local schmocal. Where you live means nothing.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> silverkitten73 said:
> 
> 
> > Want to know where to go fishing for brook trout, cutthroat, tigers, grayling? Ask a local and they will tell which lake to go to.
> ...


  I concur


----------

